
Stop hitting ESC in Vim - ihucos
Ctrl-C is much much easier on the fingers.
There are only a few case where this does not work so well like in the visual block mode, generally I think its really nicer than ESC.
======
gry
FWIW, Ctrl-[ is ESC's equivalent.

Ctrl-C escapes insert mode, and does not check for abbreviations. It has a
different behavior.

    
    
        <Esc> or CTRL-[ End insert or Replace mode, go back to Normal mode.  Finish
                        abbreviation.
                        Note: If your <Esc> key is hard to hit on your keyboard, train
                        yourself to use CTRL-[.
                        If Esc doesn't work and you are using a Mac, try CTRL-Esc.
                        Or disable Listening under Accessibility preferences.
                                                        i_CTRL-C
        CTRL-C          Quit insert mode, go back to Normal mode.  Do not check for
                        abbreviations.  Does not trigger the InsertLeave autocommand
                        event.
    

[https://vimhelp.appspot.com/insert.txt.html](https://vimhelp.appspot.com/insert.txt.html)

------
jstewartmobile
Or Alt + any motion key...

